# New Bear Hunter Looking for a few tips....



## zstricky (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am hoping to make a hunting/camping trip to N. Ga in the coming weeks before the season closes and was hoping that some of the locals could point me to some bear-dense parts of the national forest. I have read the last couple years of posts on this forum and gathered lots of good general intel, but if someone who is acquainted with the current conditions could point me to a spot/area that would have a better chance of success than another I would really appreciate it. 
  Based on what has been shared I'm looking at the region between the Appalachian Trail and Brasstown Bald (Bob Creek Rd anyone?) and also more towards the south in the Amicalola Falls region. I'm hoping to find some forest service rd to pull off of where we (several people) can set up our tents and hunt the surrounding area, but if I end up having to find a campground nearby that is ok too. I hiked about 40 miles of the AT earlier this year, so I know the terrain I'm getting into.
  I appreciate any info that anyone is willing to share, as well as what has already been shared on the forum.


----------



## GTHunter (Dec 13, 2016)

The areas you named are as good as any. Hunting is tough this time of year regardless of where you go, and this season is one of the toughest on record. The critters will be hunkered down in the thickest stuff you can find, so don't expect to catch one wandering through open woods. If you can see more than 20 yards, you're in the wrong place. My advice is to go in with low expectations and just enjoy the scenery. Any time spent hunting is time well spent.


----------



## twincedargap (Dec 13, 2016)

Saw lots of sign on Chestatee WMA earlier this year. They have a hunt this week/weekend so you might check into that. Plenty of camping nearby. The food plots I saw there in September looked poor but I still found plenty of sign.


----------



## ripplerider (Dec 14, 2016)

The first area  you picked out is one of my favorite places in the world. Theres only one real good campsite on the road though with water. If you really want an adventure park one vehicle at the parking lot on Brasstown Bald and hunt your way down to Bobs Creek rd. Be ready for a full day of hunting/traversing steep difficult terrain though. Topo map is your friend.


----------



## Jelf (Dec 28, 2016)

For armchair scouting here is a link that displays high resolution topo maps.  The map opens centered on Brasstown Bald. 

https://mappingsupport.com/p/gmap4.php?ll=34.873838,-83.810671&z=16&t=t4

Full disclosure:  I am the developer of Gmap4 which is displaying the map.  This is a volunteer public service project and part of my way to "pay it forward".  Gmap4 can be used by anyone for any non-commercial purpose.

Homepage: https://mappingsupport.com/p/gmap4.html


----------

